# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Post a video of you playing your CBOM!

## Kyle Baker

I know there is a video thread up in the mandolin forums, but I'd like to see some CBOM vid's specifically.
Post 'em up!

Here's one from me to get things started.


-Kyle

----------


## kestrel

Very nicely done, Kyle.

Fortunately, you'll all be spared from my end. Little talent. No vidcam. :Smile: 

I'll just spectate.

Gene

----------


## Ted Eschliman

[myspace="29959516"]29959516[/myspace]

----------


## Kyle Baker

Wow Ted! That was great, I wish I had the patience to learn something like that!
Good show  :Smile:

----------


## Dagger Gordon

This one is me accompanying fiddler Jenna Reid.

Dagger




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z55Bg...eature=related

----------


## danb

Here're a couple jigs on the sobell

----------


## Bob Wiegers

here's one of my "simple songs"...

----------


## foldedpath

No webcam here either, but here's a compilation CBOM blog (from Germany, I think) with a bunch of videos: http://irish-bouzouki.blogspot.com/

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Arthur McBride on a Richard Beard Bouzouki - 24.5" scale, Koa b&s, Spruce top.

----------


## Jill McAuley

I love this thread - I was late to work this morning because I just had to watch Dan's clip a second time! Keep the vids coming lads and lasses!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## otterly2k

Wow... I'm really enjoying  these clips... ALL of them.  I don't have a video camera, but may try to borrow one so I can post a little vid myself.  hmmm.....

Great idea, Kyle!  Thanks for getting the ball rolling!

----------


## Patrick Gunning

Here's a clip of my Arrow OM when it was just six hours old!  Also, recorded using a built-in Mac laptop mic, so there's a fair bit of tone loss due to low mic quality and video compression.  The song is the first one I ever heard with an OM/bouzouki, "Lamp Trimmed and Burning" (from Tim O'brien and Darrell Scott's "Real Time"), in an improvved arrangement.


If you want to hear it's real tone, go to my myspace page and click on the track "Bjorkbergspolskan," which was recorded semi-legitimately.

----------


## Tavy

Guys that was all astounding!  And humbling too!

Since my waldzither is in pieces at present, I can't post anything at present, but I will try and revive the thread once it's finished and set up.

John.

----------


## John McGann

Merlefest 05 w/ Wayfaring Strangers and many guests

----------


## IanBowden

I love this idea! The world needs more CBOM videos!

I learn tunes by ear - but I'm even more efficient learning them by both ear and sight and these videos are a great way for all of us to learn new tunes. 

However, given the number of different tunings that are possible for all of the CBOM instruments, it would be _really_ helpful to know what the respective tunings that each of you are using.

Can we all do that henceforth in this thread?

Ian

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Seems fair enough, Ian.

I always use ADae.  

Dagger

----------


## Bertram Henze

Don't know how to embed this, so there is just a link to me playing Cooley's. Poor camera, but fair-enough mic.

http://www.hologence.de/mp3/Cooleys.mov

Oh, and it's all GDAE.

Bertram

----------


## danb

Mine's GDAEA

----------


## groveland

> Merlefest 05 w/ Wayfaring Strangers and many guests


Ha!  3:34 and 3:40, the Octave Mandolin, playing the "outside thing", on a Bluegrass tune! What's it all coming to?  :Mandosmiley: 

Where's that favorite genre-busters thread...

----------


## rmcintos

Moi playing Kitchen Girl in my kitchen. Tuned ADAE and capo on III.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyyXvoD0WUk

----------


## Barbara Shultz

> Moi playing Kitchen Girl in my kitchen. Tuned ADAE and capo on III.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyyXvoD0WUk


Awesome.... but who's the maker of your OM?

Barb

----------


## Womandolin

> [myspace="29959516"]29959516[/myspace]


What is the name of that?

Nevermind.. It's right on there. And I think I knew that. I just found the tabs for it. Now I have something to work on for the rest of my life  :Smile:

----------


## Barbara Shultz

I wish I had a better audio / video recording set up!  I recorded this on my webcam.. you can hear a background noise of my computer CPU fan, and there's a place or two that there's  crackle...

That said, this is an old-time tune, Rose Tree, played on my Petersen Level 4 Octave Mandolin.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I wish I had a better audio / video recording set up!


Hey that audio is good enough to be pleased with the sound of the OM (crystal clear and crisp) and the playing - goes directly to the heart.

The video signal is a bit slow, but that's how webcams are - at least the tune was not too fast, so your hands are not a total blur (like they are in my video, made with an even slower cam).

Keep em coming!

Bertram

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Nice Barbara!

OK up to now this has been a great string.  I just noticed it this morning and I was torn between two feelings: 1) hesitation to reveal my dubious skills to the entire Cafe and 1) the desire to have a Gibson CBOM represented.

So this morning I bite down on the bullet and made a quick recording of this tune that I often play on the mandolin -- it did not transfer to the mandocello as easily as I thought it might.  But here is my 1936 Gibson K-1 mandocello and the Galway Hornpipe.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Barbara, an excellent tune, brings out the clean tone of the Petersen.  But it's not the Rose Tree that I play (aka Bhios-sa La i bPort Lairge) which I got on TheSession.org.  Does your Rose Tree have an alternate name?  I recognize the tune but I just can't place it.

----------


## Barbara Shultz

> Don't know how to embed this, so there is just a link to me playing Cooley's. Poor camera, but fair-enough mic.
> 
> http://www.hologence.de/mp3/Cooleys.mov
> 
> Oh, and it's all GDAE.
> 
> Bertram


Bertram, I can't get this to play... does anyone else have that problem?

Barb

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Ok, I'm on a roll!  This is my Petersen Mandola, built in 1998, it's #7.  I asked Bill about the instruments he makes, and in the order of greatest to least, it's Bouzoukis, Octave Mandolins, Citterns, then Mandolas.  This was his personal Mandola.  

I don't play it hardly enough.  I usually play this tune, Kid on the Mountain, on my mandolin.  I've got this Mandola tuned DD GG DD AA.  Mandola's are generally tuned CC GG DD AA, but I think the sound of the lowest strings tuned up to a D from the C, sounds better..

----------


## PseudoCelt

> Barbara, an excellent tune, brings out the clean tone of the Petersen.  But it's not the Rose Tree that I play (aka Bhios-sa La i bPort Lairge) which I got on TheSession.org.  Does your Rose Tree have an alternate name?  I recognize the tune but I just can't place it.


Sounds like Leather Away the Wattle-O to me.

Patrick

----------


## Barbara Shultz

> Barbara, an excellent tune, brings out the clean tone of the Petersen.  But it's not the Rose Tree that I play (aka Bhios-sa La i bPort Lairge) which I got on TheSession.org.  Does your Rose Tree have an alternate name?  I recognize the tune but I just can't place it.


This is a tune that our band had played for years, but didn't have a name for it (they affectionately called it Planxty Cheese!)

In Fiddler's Fakebook, there is Rose Tree I, and Rose Tree II (notes say Rose Tree II was recorded by Kenny Hall).  Our version is pretty close to the Rose Tree II.

According to Sessions.org, this tune is also called "Leather Away the Wattle-O" and "London Bridge".

I realize now, that when we play this, we call it London Bridge, and then we play a tune we call Rose Tree (which is like Rose Tree I in Fiddlers Fakebook!). We actually play this as a three tune set: Road to Boston / London Bridge / Rose Tree.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Bertram, I can't get this to play... does anyone else have that problem?
> 
> Barb


It needs a Quicktime player/plugin on your computer to play.
If you just have the player and your browser does not recognize the MIME type, you can download (right mouse click and save target as..) and play it locally.

I have posted a link to this before in another thread, and apparently some folks could watch it.

Bertram

----------


## Barbara Shultz

This is the 3rd Petersen instrument I've got.  It's a short scale Cittern, built in 1998, Cittern #10.  I've got it tuned GG DD AA EE AA.  Another instrument I don't play enough!  The tune is an Old Timey Tune called Barlow Knife.

----------


## Barbara Shultz

> It needs a Quicktime player/plugin on your computer to play.
> If you just have the player and your browser does not recognize the MIME type, you can download (right mouse click and save target as..) and play it locally.
> 
> I have posted a link to this before in another thread, and apparently some folks could watch it.
> 
> Bertram


I must need up update my quicktime player.  When I click on your link, it opens up a different window, then acts like it's trying to do something with quicktime, but nothing ever happens.  I'll try updating my player and see if that works!

Barb

----------


## Barbara Shultz

This is my long scale Bell Cittern, built in 2004 by Nikos Apollonio of Rockport Maine.  I rarely play this instrument, the scale is a bit longer than my OM or my Petersen Cittern.  This old-time tune, Gal I left Behind was the first tune I learned to play when I started playing the mandolin 4 years ago!

This Cittern is tuned DD GG DD AA EE, with the lowest D strings in Octave, the rest in Unison.

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Ok, I'm down to my 'beater'.... this is an 8 string Soares'y Baby Tenor Guitar, strung as an Octave Mandolin (GG DD AA EE).  I got this to take when I'm traveling and don't want to subject my better instruments to the rigors of travel, to keep my fingers nimble and my callouses thick!  I'm playing an Old Time tune called Walk Old Shoe.

----------


## catmandu2

Very nice Barbara--thanks.

----------


## Kyle Baker

wow Barbara, you sure have a lot of instruments! Nice playing too  :Smile:

----------


## Kyle Baker

here's another from me... this is on my trinity college irish zouk tuned GDAD.
The sound quality is sub par on this video, but not too bad.
I play these two tunes together with my session group. Maid behind the bar and The wind that shakes the barley.

----------


## Bertram Henze

Well, for those with problematic Quicktime implementations, I bit the bullet and uploaded my one and only clip to youtube. Didn't improve the visual quality, of course (should be called Slo-time, not Quicktime)

----------


## Bertram Henze

Once you're at it, it's hard to stop. This one is to prove that an OM can take the place of a guitar if needs must, played fingerstyle with fingerpicks.

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Bertram, thanks for uploading both those videos to YouTube!  They were both great.... wish I could learn to finger pick!

Barb

----------


## Bertram Henze

> .... wish I could learn to finger pick!


It comes quite naturally with an OM, you can reserve one finger for each course and hardly have to move your hand at all. I always wonder how those guitarists work 6 strings without genetic deficiencies.  :Grin: 

I had to get used to fingerpicks, though. I use those Propik Fingertones that allow your fingertips to feel the strings. Takes a lot of action putting them all on and off (like a knight and his armor) in a session between songs and tunes - and for the mouseclick before and after a video recording.

Bertram

----------


## catmandu2

> I always wonder how those guitarists work 6 strings without genetic deficiencies.


Once you are accustomed to alternating bass, guitarists need a couple of "extra" courses to keep their thumbs occupied.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Kyle Baker: this is on my trinity college irish zouk tuned GDAD.
> The sound quality is sub par on this video, but not too bad.


That Trinity sounds great!  You do a nice job on those tunes.  I play "Wind that shakes the barley" its one of my favorite tunes.  That neck looks really long -- may be just be the prespective.

----------


## Kyle Baker

> That Trinity sounds great!  You do a nice job on those tunes.  I play "Wind that shakes the barley" its one of my favorite tunes.  That neck looks really long -- may be just be the prespective.


Thanks!
They have a 26 3/8" scale... it feels long sometimes when I'm playing melodies. I have a shorter scale hora bouzouki that's around 23" scale, but I'd love to get a mandola to play melodies on.  (the hora doesn't stay in tune very well so I hardly play it)

It's a good thing I've got long fingers!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## groveland

Argh.  I'm getting sucked in here. If you all have the guts to do it, then I can too.  :Chicken:   Bach Cello Suite II, Courante - Cittern improv, piano accompaniment.



(I have the funny feeling I may regret this...  Once it's out there, there's no retrieving it!)

----------


## Woody Turner

You set the bar pretty high, Groveland. Somewhere, Herr Bach must be smiling down on your invention. You're a great advertisement for your instrument.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I have the funny feeling I may regret this...  Once it's out there, there's no retrieving it!


Yeah, too late now. How do those regrets feel?  :Laughing: 
But you're way ahead of competition here, I guess, outside anything I ever heard done with a CBOM (or with Bach, come to that). Without the visual information I'd never guessed that was CBOM at all, instead I could have sworn there was an electric guitar with a slightly fuzzy tube amp.

Bertram

----------


## groveland

Thanks, Bertram and Woody.  :Smile:  No regrets, thanks to you!

----------


## Kyle Baker

This is my cheap hora short scale bouzouki... basically a 23" scale OM as far as I'm concerned. I need new tuners for it because it goes out of tune fairly easily.  I have it tuned GDAD.
This is a fun jig called Cunla.

----------


## Bertram Henze

Good beat, Kyle, and the instrument stayed in tune at least through the video.
There are lyrics with this to sing along, though most Irish prefer to sing it in Gaelic, for obvious reasons:

_Who is down there, knocking the window frame? (3x)
Only me says Cunla.
Who is out there, knocking the ditches down? (3x)
Only me says Cunla.
Cunla dear don’t come any near to me (3x)
Maybe I shouldn’t says Cunla.

Who is down there, taking the clothes off me? (3X)
Only me says Cunla.
Who is down there, tickling the toes of me? (3X)
Only me says Cunla.
Cunla dear don’t come any near to me (3x)
Maybe I shouldn’t says Cunla.

Who is down there, raking the fire for me? (3X)
Only me says Cunla.
Who is down there, climbing on top of me? (3X)
Only me says Cunla.
Cunla dear don’t come any near to me (3x)
Maybe I shouldn’t says Cunla._ 

Bertram

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Cunla and Bean Phaidin are two of my favorite Donal Lunney tunes... on the zouk...

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I guess my Whiskey Before Breakfast Challenge entry qualifies in here 'cos it was played on a Mandola/Mandolin 10-string thingy....actually a Vega Cylinderback thingy, to be technical...

----------


## Markkunkel

Okay, based on my assumption that this thread is more about the sound of the instruments than the ability to play them  :Whistling: , and seeing as how I'm enjoying this instrument so much, here's a video of the Kestrel mandola that Gene Dillinger built for me (well, for him, but I pried it from his fingers).  VERY nice instrument and it will be wonderful to learn to play it...

Tuning is CGDA and I am attempting to play the polka set (Dennis Murphys/L42 Cheque/John Ryan's) from Planxty's "Well Below the Valley."  

Mark

----------


## Markkunkel

and here is the Waldzither, ca. 1920s and restored by Tony Dixon of the UK, playing the same Planxty set.  Tuning is as an octave mandolin, GDAEA, which seems to work splendidly on this instrument.... Again, forgive my playing, but man, this is fun!

MK

----------


## JimRichter

Here are some recent ones:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I like the idea of hearing the same tune(s) on different instruments for comparison.  In keeping with Mark's pioneering effort I suggest we play the same tuneset - Ryan's/L42 Cheque/Murphy's Polkas - on our CBOM's  - one set per CBOM please- as fast or as slow as you like.  It will be interesting to hear the different instruments.  I've pulled the music for the Polkas off WWW.THESESSION.ORG and hope to have a rendition available by Sunday, if not sooner since I can already play Ryan's and Murphy's on the tinwhistle..

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I like the idea of hearing the same tune(s) on different instruments for comparison.  In keeping with Mark's pioneering effort I suggest we play the same tuneset - Ryan's/L42 Cheque/Murphy's Polkas - on our CBOM's  - one set per CBOM please- as fast or as slow as you like.


I think I will put my oar in with this the next days, when I find the time. But it will only be Murphy's/Ryan's - I don't have to practise much for these, since I play them in sessions quite often. The 42 Cheque seems to get lost in session situations (typical middle child situation). Hope that counts anyway.

Bertram

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> and here is the Waldzither, ca. 1920s and restored by Tony Dixon of the UK, playing the same Planxty set.  Tuning is as an octave mandolin, GDAEA, which seems to work splendidly on this instrument.... Again, forgive my playing, but man, this is fun!
> 
> MK


The Waldzither sounds amazing! Thanks for the great example.

----------


## Barbara Shultz

> I like the idea of hearing the same tune(s) on different instruments for comparison.  In keeping with Mark's pioneering effort I suggest we play the same tuneset - Ryan's/L42 Cheque/Murphy's Polkas - on our CBOM's  - one set per CBOM please- as fast or as slow as you like.  It will be interesting to hear the different instruments.  I've pulled the music for the Polkas off WWW.THESESSION.ORG and hope to have a rendition available by Sunday, if not sooner since I can already play Ryan's and Murphy's on the tinwhistle..


I love this idea!  I love learning new tunes (ANYTHING to keep me from housework, haha!)...... I also love www.thesession.org.  I got Dennis Murphy Polka & 42 pound check... for clarification, is the Ryan's (in a search on sessions) the Ryan and the Pittmans (called a jig?)... and, which order .... Murphy/42 pound/ryan?

I also suggest when we do this, that we start a NEW thread....start it off with Mark's two submissions, then see if we can out-do the Whiskey Before Breakfast challenge!

Barb

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I got Dennis Murphy Polka & 42 pound check... for clarification, is the Ryan's (in a search on sessions) the Ryan and the Pittmans (called a jig?)... and, which order .... Murphy/42 pound/ryan?
> 
> ...then see if we can out-do the Whiskey Before Breakfast challenge!
> 
> Barb


The full name of the last one is John Ryan's Polka. Those three, in the order you indicated, were once made famous forever by the group Planxty.

At least, we don't have to drink with this one  :Wink: 

Bertram

----------


## Barbara Shultz

> The full name of the last one is John Ryan's Polka. Those three, in the order you indicated, were once made famous forever by the group Planxty.
> 
> At least, we don't have to drink with this one 
> 
> Bertram


Ok, I've got them all printed out from the sessions.  All Polka's All in G....

Maybe drinking with the tunes makes it even more fun!   :Laughing: 

I had an emergency appendectomy last month, and when they were taking all my info, and came to the part about drinking, I told the doctor "well, I'm in a band, and I drink a couple of glasses of wine twice a week at band practice"... got a chuckle out of him!

Barb

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I told the doctor "well, I'm in a band, and I drink a couple of glasses of wine twice a week at band practice"... got a chuckle out of him!
> 
> Barb


Emergencies are so much more pleasant with humor... "Allwoys look on the broyght soyde of loyfe!"  :Popcorn: 

Bertram

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

> The full name of the last one is John Ryan's Polka. Those three, in the order you indicated, were once made famous forever by the group Planxty.
> 
> At least, we don't have to drink with this one 
> 
> Bertram


No Drink? :Coffee:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> No Drink?


I try to keep liquids away from the computer. I made an exception for the WBB Challenge, and during yesterday's capture a few drops of Highland Park went on the keyboard, but no harm done (except a waste of spirits   :Frown:  ).

But try and watch me practising...  :Coffee: 

Bertram

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

> Ok, I've got them all printed out from the sessions.  All Polka's All in G....
> 
> Maybe drinking with the tunes makes it even more fun!  
> 
> I had an emergency appendectomy last month, and when they were taking all my info, and came to the part about drinking, I told the doctor "well, I'm in a band, and I drink a couple of glasses of wine twice a week at band practice"... got a chuckle out of him!
> 
> Barb


I'm not advocating we all use the same key but I think they are in D on TheSessions.  I'll probably play then in C capo'd 2 - at least on the mandola and Waldzither.... j/k.

----------


## Barbara Shultz

> Ok, I've got them all printed out from the sessions.  All Polka's All in G....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I'm not advocating we all use the same key but I think they are in D on TheSessions. I'll probably play then in C capo'd 2 - at least on the mandola and Waldzither.... j/k.
> 			
> ...


You're right... D! not G!  What was I thinking? (or NOT thinking!)

Barb

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

> I think I will put my oar in with this the next days, when I find the time. But it will only be Murphy's/Ryan's - I don't have to practise much for these, since I play them in sessions quite often. The 42 Cheque seems to get lost in session situations (typical middle child situation). Hope that counts anyway.
> 
> Bertram


Now that I've tried all 3 together I agree with you about the 42-pound cheque.  I'm just going to do Murphy's and Ryans... I can find Murphy's Stout but I'm stuck for anything by Ryan... Ouzo or Grappa maybe?

The doc says there's too much blood in my alcohol system... :Frown:

----------


## Markkunkel

D it is, and I've posted links to the videos as well as the funny little dots for them over on the new thread... as I say there, I'm looking forward to hearing what they are really supposed to sound like!

MK

----------


## groveland

So, if I read this right, the above polka challenge has moved to its own thread, "Polka Challenge - CBOM Tasting and Cheese" and we're back to "Post a video of you playing your CBOM!" again. Have I got that right? Excellent. On with the show.

----------


## Bertram Henze

Here's two more, outside any challenges, after I got my webcam recorder to actually show some motion, at the cost of a slight audio quality loss.

So this is "Mouth of the Tobique" - I like Canadian tunes, they're somehow like Irish tunes on steroids.


And here are two hornpipes, "Home by the Fire" by Donogh Hennessy and Chief O'Neill's. Featuring two highlights: a glitch in Home by the Fire, and me in Chief O'Neill's trying to look somewhere else but on my fingers (I'm afraid it came out as a vicodinic gaze Dr. House-style).


Bertram

----------


## Barbara Shultz

> Here's two more, outside any challenges, after I got my webcam recorder to actually show some motion, at the cost of a slight audio quality loss.
> 
> So this is "Mouth of the Tobique" - I like Canadian tunes, they're somehow like Irish tunes on steroids.
> 
> 
> And here are two hornpipes, "Home by the Fire" by Donogh Hennessy and Chief O'Neill's. Featuring two highlights: a glitch in Home by the Fire, and me in Chief O'Neill's trying to look somewhere else but on my fingers (I'm afraid it came out as a vicodinic gaze Dr. House-style).
> 
> 
> Bertram


Hey, those were both great!  I love Hornpipes.... and everybody loves Dr. House.... he's about as scary as a big ol' teddy bear!

Barb

----------


## Martin Jonas

I think this thread might warrant reviving -- I recorded a few tunes on my 1925 Zimmermann waldzither for the Song-A-Week social group.  I've posted six of them over in the group (and they can be seen through my Youtube channel here if you can't get enough of waldzither tone), but for the purposes of this thread, my video of Dermot Grogan's hornpipe might be of interest -- I've also recorded the tune on my Ajr and my resonator tenor guitar and it's intriguing to compare.

I've had the waldzither for a few years, but haven't got around to playing it much in the last years or two, so I'm a little less fluent on it right now than I am with the reso tenor and the Ajr version, but I think the tune works well nevertheless.

Also potentially interesting to compare the tone with Mark Kunkel's Boehm waldzither a few posts back in this thread: they are similar age, same tuning (GDAEA - a great tuning for waldzither), but sound utterly different.



Martin

----------


## John McGann



----------


## grumpycoyote

Here's a cover of the Band's "The Weight"...

I'm just banging away on my TC OM and my partner in crime is playing slide uke.

I hav others on my channel too - including some originals, but this one is as close to polished as they get.

----------


## sgarrity

Here are a few recent ones:

----------


## Walt

Very cool Shaun! Is that a Kimble 'dola? What kind of octave mando is that?
Awesome right hand stuff on the octave piece!

----------


## sgarrity

Thanks for the kind words Matt.  I worked for a long time trying to play with a loose wrist and it's finally paying off.  That's a Flatiron octave/bouzouki.  It's got a 23.5" scale and I play it in GDAE.  And the other vids are of my new Kimble 'dola.  It's a great instrument and I'm having a lot of fun with it.

So when do we get another 'cello video??   (hint, hint)  That thing sounded amazing in your hands!    :Mandosmiley:

----------


## sgarrity

This isn't me but it certainly deserves to be heard.  Emory Lester on what appears to be a Capek mandola:

----------


## bratsche

I hope it's okay to repost this here, for those who might be interested due to its mandola content.   :Smile:  

"Der Spiegel", also known as The Mirror (or Tabletop) Duet, is attributed to Mozart, and was cleverly written to be played from the same sheet of music, with the second part read upside down.  I'm playing a Mid-Missouri M-16 (spruce and rosewood) on the left, while my *doppelgänger* plays a Big Muddy M11M (all mahogany) on the right.

bratsche

----------


## David Hansen

Bratsche that was great! Excellent playing and video. Now I want to play Der Spiegel on the mandola, like I needed a reason to buy another instrument.

----------


## bratsche

Thank you very much, David!  You can play it on mandolin, too - here's a place to get a free download of the part for violin(s).  I used one similar, and the mandolas transposed themselves down a fifth.  :Wink: 

Of course if you're just looking for an excuse to get a mandola (or _another_ mandola), that is something I understand all too well!  :Laughing: 

bratsche

----------


## Bertram Henze

Wow, Bratsche, I completely missed out on this one.  :Disbelief: 
Apart from your good strong tone, the whole symmetric Spiegel approach made such a perfect impression, I am sure Mozart would have liked it.

What I missed, though, was you shaking hands with your alter ego in the end  :Grin:

----------


## Prince of Darkness

I've already posted this elsewhere, but if anyone hasn't seen, it this is me playing "Tune For a Mop Fair" by Simon Mayor on my mandocello.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8OCZJR_LOI

----------


## bratsche

> Wow, Bratsche, I completely missed out on this one. 
> Apart from your good strong tone, the whole symmetric Spiegel approach made such a perfect impression, I am sure Mozart would have liked it.
> 
> What I missed, though, was you shaking hands with your alter ego in the end


Thanks, Bertram! Such high praise, coming from you! The handshake idea would be clever, but is beyond my present level of technological knowhow...
 :Laughing: 
If I could figure out a few more things, too, I have other projects in mind I'd love to do... it would be nice to actually play one track while listening to one already recorded, but unfortunately, I cannot record in or near my computer room, as it's just too noisy and hot at that end of the house, so I had to make do without, and edit as best I could.  

Ah, the learning curve.... LOL

bratsche

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

2 tunes - The Wild Rover and Only Her Rivers Run Free - played on a Joe Foley BLARZ (10-string Cittern) modified as an 8-string Bouzouki.  Cedar Top, Indian Rosewood back and sides, 17" across the body, 5" deep at the tail, 26" scale length.  Transducer P/U in bridge. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Bertram Henze

Already posted elsewhere, but fits here as well. Farewell to Whisky by Neil Gow, played on a Fylde Touchstone OM.

----------


## craig.collas

Does anyone have an F style? What do they sound like?

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Here's a couple of Polkas on a Weber Big Sky OM - F-style...

----------


## Michael Wolf

Here are some from me that I´ve made for the Song of the Week - Group. I assume that tenors can be considered as CBOMs. It´s a Chanticleer reso-tenor and the bouzouki is made by Kai Tönjes.

----------


## Mandocarver

Lovely playing Michael - I particularly enjoyed the sound you get with the tenor resonator.

----------


## kmmando

A taste of a few clips from a bouzouki/mandolin concert at Zoukfest in Taos in 2003.
Many thanks to fine bouzouki player Peter Hill for having the sense to film it!

Kevin Macleod

----------


## Marcus CA

Michael, I LOVE what you do with the B part of "Over the Waterfall"!

----------


## Michael Wolf

Thanks Mandocarver and Marcus for your kind words. Good to hear that you like it.
Funny enough Kevin Mcleod, who posted behind me, was the one who once brought the reso tenor to my attention. He and Dan Beimborn. The tenor became my second main instrument, so I think I owe them a pint or two.

Kevin,
very nice to see these films of you and Alec. I often saw the photos from that event, fascinated by the gathering of great players and all these SOS instruments in one place.
You sound fabulous together.

----------


## kmmando

Hi Mike
thanks for those kind words.
Actually, I first heard the national resonator tenor guitar way back when Alec and Charlie Piggott started using them on De Dannan's Star Spangled Molly LP, back in the 80's. Alec picked one up Stateside when on tour, a mid 30s single cone one. It all goes round! He's the guy to buy a pint! I tracked down my first one in 1993, a lovely tricone, and got a single cone not long after, long before the days of the internet, both from Gruhn Guitars catalogues.
The films are courtesy of a fine Enlish bouzouki player and friend, Peter Hill of Exeter, so he'd the man to thank there. It was, as always, amazing to be accompanied by Finn. He's a unique musician, and, by the way, never seems to practice! I look forward to the new forthcoming (old) De Danann cd they are making at present, with his distinctive bouzouki sound.
I much enjoyed your films above, by the way - tasty playing.
regards
Kevin Macleod

----------


## Kyle Baker

Here's a song I recently learned and recorded by a great Canadian Rock band called The Tea Party. It's called "Heaven coming down."
This is on my Jack Spira bouzouki tuned GDAD.
~Kyle

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Kyle, that was wonderful!  Your bouzouki is awesome, and you are quite a good singer, too!  Glad you found some time to record this!

----------


## Mandobart

Here's one I posted on the other forum, didn't get many views, so here it is on the CBOM specific forum.  To my knowledge, there isn't much of a Hawaiian music on CBOM following.  Probably will be even smaller now.  Played on my Tom Jessen OM.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

My latest acquisition - Richard Beard Octave Mandolin, Spruce over Flamed Koa, 21" Scale...

----------


## Martin Jonas

There have been a fair few discussions here over the years of how good or how bad the Romanian bouzoukis made by Hora are (sold under a number of names by various distributors, including Ozark and Troubadour).  Always difficult to say in the abstract, so here is a video of my 26" scale Trobadour Lionheart bouzouki.  I changed the setup quite a bit, with a lower zero fret and a bone/ebony replacement bridge from Dave Hynds.  Still, it's just about the cheapest zouk on the market -- I paid GBP65 (used) plus GBP15 for the bridge, so total cost is around US$120.

I don't play much zouk, but I think it's really quite a nice beater -- all solid woods, intonates really well, easy to play and a decent strong tone.  Here is the current week's tune over in the Song-A-Week social group, "Carolan's Lament".  I play the last repetition one octave down in 4th position (12th to 17th fret), to check tone and intonation high up on the neck.



Martin

----------


## sgarrity

Here's Hector the Hero played on my new Mendel octave mando.  A very nice instrument.  More to come on it soon




And here's Ashokan Farewell played with mostly doublestops on the 'dola:

----------


## Jill McAuley

Really really lovely playing there Shaun - enjoyed both of those!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## magic-marmelade

trying to improve a bit every day...but that's were i am so far...
this octava is made in rumania... and it can stand amazonian forrest...without serious damage!

----------


## bjshear

Not the best takes, but I wanted to put something up here.

This is an Olde Woods Octave Mandolin (http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Old...02662906451824) with a 20" scale. I upgraded a lot since I bought it including an Orrico cast brass tailpiece, mini Gotoh tuners, K&K pickup, added a custom inlay truss rod cover and abalone fretboard dots.

The songs are: O'Carolans Draught, Collier's Reel, Norwegian Wood, and The Wind that Shakes the Barleyl.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Blues with bottleneck on Weber octave mandolin. I posted this on the Jazz/Blues section under the slide mando thread also, but thought it might be of interest to you long neckers lurking in here!!

http://youtu.be/VFem7o0BRhM

Hope you like it!
Cheers,
Marc

----------


## sgarrity

Great playing Marc!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff Marc!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Steve-o

Always fun to check this thread.  Thanks for posting bj.  Nice upgrades and nice picking.  I really enjoyed your bottleneck blues, Marc.  I too would like to know the tuning.

----------


## Jesse Harmon

Always enjoy your contributions Magic, like the camera work also.

----------


## Jesse Harmon

:Smile:  :Smile: 


> 2 tunes - The Wild Rover and Only Her Rivers Run Free - played on a Joe Foley BLARZ (10-string Cittern) modified as an 8-string Bouzouki.  Cedar Top, Indian Rosewood back and sides, 17" across the body, 5" deep at the tail, 26" scale length.  Transducer P/U in bridge.
> 
> Really liked that Eddie, I've had a partial implant done on my left shoulder and i would probably have to have the right one done if I tried that one.  Sounded really beautiful though.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Hi Jill, Sgarrity and Steve-O, and thanks!
Tuning is just standard GDAE,
Cheers,
Marc

----------


## Tristram

Here's a brief display of some safe Frankenmando playing:

----------


## Tristram

And a couple of full songs with my band Language of Shapes (two mandos, an occasional drummer, flutes, chromaharp and increasingly bouzouki since getting one)







Deepest apologies for the quality  :Smile:

----------


## Bertram Henze

Thought I might drop one in again...

----------


## Brent Hutto

A fiddle tune by Paul Anderson, played in ADAE tuning on my new (to me) Trinity College OM.

_Already posted on the Song-A-Week group last week_

----------


## Marc Woodward

Well done Bernie, tunes like that are such a stretch on Gibson m'cellos - but they make such a great sound!

Here's my contribution to the thread (though I've also posted this under the Blues n Jazz thread) - it's a blues I wrote and here I'm playing it on a Weber Abarasoka octave mando...
Enjoy:
http://youtu.be/zSaA3xjVE_k



Marc

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Well done Bernie, tunes like that are such a stretch on Gibson m'cellos - but they make such a great sound!
> 
> Here's my contribution to the thread (though I've also posted this under the Blues n Jazz thread) - it's a blues I wrote and here I'm playing it on a Weber Abarasoka octave mando...
> Enjoy:
> http://youtu.be/zSaA3xjVE_k
> 
> 
> 
> Marc


THAT is pretty awesome!

----------


## Marc Woodward

Hi, I posted this under the Jazz n Blues thread but figured it might be of interest to octave mando players here that don't look in on that thread...

A well known blooz done octave mando stylee:

http://youtu.be/brpN9bozCdc

Cheers dears,
Marc

----------


## kmmando

a few tunes for fun, (to see if the new camcorder works ....), two Scots, one Irish on a Greek bouzouki .....!







cheers
KHJM

----------


## Kyle Baker

Kevin, not only does your camera work, but you can really rock that bouzouki! That's some of the best playing I've seen in a while! Nice Greek zouk too  :Wink: 
What are the names of the tunes you played, I'd love to take a crack at learning them.
Thanks! 
Kyle

----------


## kmmando

Cheers, the tunes are The Island Dentist by banjo player and South Uist dentist and grand fello Bill Hart (he named the tune for me but said I could call it anything I liked so I changed it!), Frankie Gavin's jig The Doberman's Wallet (don't ask!) (here http://www.thesession.org/tunes/display/3965) and the last tune is Willie "Stalker" Mathieson's Jig by Ali "Beag" MacLeod which is available in this wee and fine collection "Tunes of Coigach" 

http://www.footstompin.com/products/...f_coigach_book

I learnt them all by ear, but there are notes for the last in the book.

I bought the panasonic only to discover the .m2st file format is not compatable with Windows Vista movie maker software, which I like, so now have to convert every file I film to avi - why can't they make these things compatable - drives me nuts!

slainte  Kevin Macleod

----------


## Dobe

Startin' to like this one !


 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## dulcillini

Barbara.  I love that arrangement of Rose Tree.  Is your own original version or is there a score or tab somewhere I can use ?  Love it.  Anxious to try it on my new Collings MT2 Mandola due to arrive in Oct..   Thanks,   Mike

----------


## kmmando

forgot that I'd done this one as well .....

----------


## kmmando

Dobe, a sweet lil' one there - echoes of the Cuban tres, with the octave stringing - a lovely zingy sound! Nice stuff!

----------


## kmmando

Just for interest, a couple of sets on my Stefan Sobell octave mandolin, spruce soundboard and Brazilian rosewood back and sides .... loads of sustain and zing!

----------


## Avi Ziv

> forgot that I'd done this one as well .....


Re: the jigs

Beautiful playing and gorgeous sound out of that bouzouki. Perfect balance between good sustain and clear note separation.

Thanks Kevin!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Great playing, Kevin.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I just converted my 12-string Yamaha guitar to a Cittern with octave bass strings...

----------


## John McGann

The latter day Wayfaring Strangers:
Matt Glaser (fiddle)
Tracy Bonham (vocals, fiddle)
Margaret Glaspy (vocals, fiddle)
John McGann (octave mandolin)
Jim Whitney (bass)
with special guest Casey Driessen (fiddle)
and Larry Eagle (drums, percussion)

Performed live at Severance Hall, Cleveland OH, May 2011, as part of the Cleveland Symphony's "Fridays @ 7" program

----------


## Avi Ziv

Wow John - I still remember the very first show years ago at the Bottom Line in NYC with Andy Statman. That was wild. Long live Wayfaring Strangers

----------


## Austin Clark

Well, it isn't me playing but I suppose you could say I helped a bit....  :Wink:

----------


## Austin Clark

hmm. Sorry I didn't do a better job of embedding that video.

Nevermind - I figured it out.

----------


## CelticDude

Okay, you asked for it... This is a Jonathan Mann OEM8, an electric octave mandolin:



Kind of fun having an instrument appropriate for at least 2 fora here at the Cafe (even if the player isn't.)

----------


## John Gardinsky

Trouble In Mind. Hamlett mandola, Red Diamond mandolin, Fender bass, and a Gallagher guitar. Had fun with this one.

----------


## Rhinestone

Some of you may have seen these before but for those who have not - for your consideration....
This an electric OM that Jon Mann built for me a couple years ago played thru a small Roland amp w/a 50/50 blend of the magnetic neck and piezo bridge pickups. Standard tuning.







  I used a couple Panasonic DVX-100B cameras and edited them together in FCP

----------

